# CBC Radio 2



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...awsome!

major focus on canadian singer/songwriters.

online, you can listen to canadian singer/songwriters 24-7 with no interuptions.

utterly brilliant.

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

You know, sometimes the very progressive media attitude of the CBC just me smile a little prouder. They've done a really good job embracing online streaming. I have American friends who were watching CBC news online instead of CNN years ago because it was "pure" content -- the straight news with no fluff. The stuff they do with Radio 3 is fantastic. And yea, Radio 2 is great as well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for this thread.

Several years ago my mother was recovering from a stroke in a nursing home, and though she was eventually able to live with my sister for a few years, it was CBC radio that sustained her 24/7 while being kept in the nursing home. Seriously, she had the headphones on at all times, and as she recovered she knew what was going on from listening to the radio. For that reason alone I can love the CBC, but we listened to the CBC growing up and love it like a family member. It hurts to see it underfunded and disrespected. It's a Canadian institution.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the CBC, big fan and regular listener of Radio One.

But the new Radio Two format got old after just 2 or 3 days of checking it out. Sleepy time.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

TubeStack said:


> I like the CBC, big fan and regular listener of Radio One.
> But the new Radio Two format got old after just 2 or 3 days of checking it out. Sleepy time.





...like just about any other format, you kind of have to stick with it to sort the wheat from the chaff. but, if singer/songwriters don't do it for you, or if you're, say, a metal guy, this isn't for you. i agree that it can get a bit tedious, however. i'm not big on "mellow", and they do seem kind of fixated on "mellow"...

-dh


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I listen to the drive time shows to and from work. Great shows, lots of CanCon.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...like just about any other format, you kind of have to stick with it to sort the wheat from the chaff. but, if singer/songwriters don't do it for you, or if you're, say, a metal guy, this isn't for you. i agree that it can get a bit tedious, however. i'm not big on "mellow", and they do seem kind of fixated on "mellow"...
> 
> -dh


I'm mostly a rocker, but I like singer/songwriters, too - I'm a big Ron Sexsmith fan. Also love Gillian Welch, Steve Earle, Lucinda Williams, on the twang side of things, and love traditional bluegrass, roots, Stanley Brothers, Bill Monroe, Del McCoury, etc, 

But you're totally right, it's the emphasis on mellow, mellow, mellow... all the time. Be nice if they shook things up a bit.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

TubeStack said:


> I'm mostly a rocker, but I like singer/songwriters, too - I'm a big Ron Sexsmith fan. Also love Gillian Welch, Steve Earle, Lucinda Williams, on the twang side of things, and love traditional bluegrass, roots, Stanley Brothers, Bill Monroe, Del McCoury, etc,
> 
> But you're totally right, it's the emphasis on mellow, mellow, mellow... all the time. Be nice if they shook things up a bit.


...i think its time for an email campaign: "we love what you're doing, but you're going to mellow us to death!"

i'll send one later this morning.

-dh


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I've heard some really, REALLY far out Jazz on CBC Radio after midnight...

Randy Bachman's show was great when I could still catch it...

I'll probably tune in more often, thinking about it now...


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Personally, I don't want classic rock or heavy metal on CBC2. There are plenty of other places to get that. CBC2 fills a niche that isn't served by anything else I'm aware of. I much prefer it to the old format.


Not looking for classic rock or metal, just some livelier material, even within the (pretty limited) area they've set out already. 

I guess the Canadian-artists focus limits the pool, but some of Tom Waits' more aggressive stuff, or Steve Earle, Lucinda, as mentioned, would be great. I'm sure there's some CanCon material that would fit that bill.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

They seem stuck in a sitting-down-eating-dinner-politely-at-Hugh'sRoom vibe. 

(Love Hugh's, by the way, but it'd be nice if Radio Two gave things a jolt, now and then.  )


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Great, sounds like I should check it out again. My comments are based on tuning in a little while ago.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I loved Jurgen Gothe's "Disc Drive". I pretty much gave up on Radio 2 after that. What I often hear now seems more akin to college radio (not that there's anything wrong with that). Mr. Gothe's voice and banter were very comforting in that CBC/Canadiana kind of way. A lot like Peter Gzowski was. I was never much of a "Vinyl Cafe" guy. That's a lot of talk to wash back with your music....


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> It depends what you tune into. They have their jazz shows and classical shows, both of which can often be on the mellower side, but the afternoon drive is a very diverse selection of great music. The morning show is similar. I like Molly Johnson on the weekend. Their concerts can be terrific. Of course, Randy Bachman's show is always interesting.


Yeah, dig Bachman's show, for sure.

On R2, it was the afternoon drive-home show that I was checking out for about a week or so, a few months back. I think shortly after the big switch was made.

Anyways, sounds like cool stuff lately, will listen in. :food-smiley-004:


----------

